# Butter making



## Fiesty1958

Hello my name is Sheryl. I need all the :help2 I can get. My understanding from what I read is that all one has to do is to separate the cream from the milk, place cream in pint jar and shake until the cream hardens to butter consistency. Is it really that easy? I've milked about a cup of milk from my nubian dam and 1/3 of it has separated into cream. Is that good? Thank you for any assistance.


----------



## Madfarmer

You need more cream than that to get a significant amount of butter, but you can freeze cream till you have enough. Shaking in a jar is good for school projects, but it's a waste of time unless you just want big muscles or have nothing better to do. Butter is just a couple minutes beyond whipped cream in your electric mixer. You'll see little lumps start to form, then they'll get a little bigger, then start to separate as the liquid whey comes out. When you have all the solids you think it's good for, strain off the whey (it can be used for baking, or pet food, or lots of things.) "Work" the butter with a spatula under cold water, rinsing thoroughly, slashing & gashing it to get all the whey rinsed out. Salt if desired. Goat butter is white, so you can color it if you like. Enjoy

Tom


----------



## cariboujaguar

I didn't know goat butter was white! cool! I can't wait for the kids to be weaned so I can play w/ milk!


----------



## Fiesty1958

Thanks Tom, I was just so surprised to see so much cream come to the top it's at least one-third cream. I'll do as you suggest and freeze it until I get more. Can you make cheese out of what is left of the milk or do you need the cream in the milk to make cheese? As you can see I'm real new at this. Thanks again, Sheryl


----------



## favablue

We like to use our food processor for making butter. Just dump in the cream turn it on and wait for it to separate. After you wash and get the water out you can mix in salt and a little sugar if you like( I dont usually use sugar) with the processor. Yum yum!!


----------



## KingsCoGoatGuy

Goat butter looks like lard. So I got some butter dye from the place I get my renet from, makes a nice golden butter. It does take alot longer for me to collect cream with most of my does being Alpines, instead of my Nubians.


----------



## Madfarmer

Sheryl, depending on how you separate your cream, you're probably going to have milk left that's perfectly fine for at least some of the lower fat cheeses. Haven't made cheese yet, so I don't really know. But hand-skimming or pouring off the cream doesn't exactly leave you with skim milk. It's still going to be close to supermarket **** milk, which is usually 3.5%, that a lot of folks use to make cheese. The solids, or protien is all still there.

Tom


----------



## MDR Farms

Hi,
I'm looking for a good cream separator, does anyone have any information or experience with these? Best brands? Do hand operated units get the job done? Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## Sondra

all I know is people have said you really need elec do a search here for separators I know Christi has one.


----------



## Madfarmer

For the price difference on the tabletop models that are available, you probably want electric. To get the hand-crank ones spinning at the proper & consistent speed takes a pretty good muscular effort. It can wear you out.

Tom


----------



## Sondra

Christi has the Novo (elec)


----------



## baileybunch

I have the Novo, too. No complaints about the quality or service. I have contacted the guy who sells them a few times. He's always very helpful, even to the point of sending me a free replacement part including shipping! I have yet to master cream separation though! Still trying! It's an art, to be sure.


----------



## Madfarmer

The last time I saw a hand-crank one used was during the FIRST Eisenhower administration. I only remember my brother saying you had to crank at just the right speed, and keep it there, for it to work. That separator ended up in the front yard, with geraniums planted in the bowl! :rofl

Tom


----------



## Narrow Chance

:rofl Thats a great idea Tom. I have one in my barn that has been there for years. Nice big old boy mounted to a bench. It has so many 'peices parts' that I could never figure out how to get it to work properly.

Would be a shame to put in the yard.. but it's in the barn.. so guess there's no difference. I paid good money for it too.. man.. what an expensive flower pot.. but it sure would get attention and would serve some type purpose!! :/


----------



## homeacremom

Rhett, any chance it is a Delaval? We put off buying for months because we were looking for an old Delaval. It's what dh's family uses/used. We finally got a new one...


----------



## Narrow Chance

I don't know.. I'll go look and see if you like.


----------



## Madfarmer

If you can determine the make & model, I'm sure you can search out the manual/instructions for it--probably even replacement parts.

Tom


----------

